# افلام وثائقية لمجموعة من المباني الشهيرة للتحميل



## oxygeen (28 يناير 2009)

*مجموعة من الأفلام الوثائقية التي تتناول باقة من المباني القديمة والحديثة, الشهيرة (والأقل شهرة). 
التعليق باللغتين الإنجليزية و الفرنسية يمكن الإختيار بينهما ببرنامج **vlc media player** أو Divx player 

**
Walter Gropius, The Dessau Bauhaus
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XPPUWBWX
*







Alvaro Siza, Architecture School
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AU9BV4I5
*






Jean-Baptiste André Godin, Family Lodging in Guise
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LGWCJN6O
*






Renzo Piano and Richard Rogers, The Georges Pompidou Centre
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FN6DRVB8
*






Frank Lloyd Wright, Johnson Wax Administrative Building
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K055R0MY
*





Emanuele Rocco, La Galleria Umberto I
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TU5JHVX0
*






Santiago Calatrava, Satolas TGV
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VR0RU949
*






Peter Zumthor, The Thermae of Stone
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XPKVJ4A8
*







Felix Duban, School of the Beaux Arts
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N6VWWFAY
*






Charles Garnier, The Opera Garnier
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XI2XFS4X
*






Antoni Gaudi, Casa Mila
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MMTGZM3B
*






Sullivan and Adler, Auditorium Building Chicago
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WOIA51X4
*






Alvaro Aalto, The Community Center of Saynatsalo Finland
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L7MMOW29
*






Claude-Nicolas Ledoux, The Saline of Arc-et-Senans
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MGEB7Y9H
*






Pierre Chareu, Maison de Verre
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6VQ6OF8P
*






Jean Prouve, The House of Jean Prouve
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VBJ5S22J
*






Toyo Ito, The Sendai Media Center
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BEHFK04A
*





Frank Gehry, The Bilbao Guggenheim Museum
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JGSPUHV4
*





**Jean Nouvel, **Nemausus
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QISQHVWX
*





Otto wagner, The Vienna Savings Bank
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GE4B10DE
*




**
(التعليق بالإنجليزية فقط) Le Corbusier, The Cloister La Tourette
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZIYU2GL0
*





**
(التعليق بالفرنسية فقط) Rem Koolhaas, La Villa dall'Ava
*http://rapidshare.com/files/176716837/La_Villa_Dall_Ava_Rem_Koolhaas.avi
*



*


----------



## alaa_1986 (28 يناير 2009)

مشاريع رائعة ومجهود متميز كالعادة ....
مستنية بفارغ الصبر اني أطلع عليهم كلهم ... 
شكراااااا على المجهود الرائع ...
بالتوفيق دائما من تميز إلى تميز


----------



## ابو هدير (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور على وهاوس خاصه وعلى الكل مشكوووور
مشكوراوكسجين (رجعت نفسنا بالباهاوس) مشكوووووور


----------



## oxygeen (28 يناير 2009)

مشكورة أخت آلاء هذا من ذوقك.
والعفو أخ أبو هدير مع أني لم أفهم ردك....


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (28 يناير 2009)

هل يمكن وضع الروابط كلها على rapidshare مشكورا؟


----------



## oxygeen (28 يناير 2009)

أخ عبد القادر آسف لعدم تلبية طلبك (فإعادة رفع أكثر من 2.3Go من الملفات يتطلب كثير من الوقت)
أرجو أن تفسر سبب طلبك فقد قمت برفع بعض الملفات على Rapidshare سابقا لكني تلقيت ردود تطلب رفعها على موقع آخر....لا أعرف السبب.

على العموم هذه روابط بعض الأفلام التي رفعتها سابقا 
*
Santiago Calatrava, Satolas TGV
http://rapidshare.com/files/17399163....eng.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17401377....eng.part2.rar
**
Toyo Ito, The Sendai Media Center
http://rapidshare.com/files/17421779....eng.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17425117....eng.part2.rar*

*Antoni Gaudi, Casa Mila
http://rapidshare.com/files/17438713...d.en.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17440278...d.en.part2.rar* 

*Frank Gehry, The Bilbao Guggenheim Museum
http://rapidshare.com/files/17501858...rank_Gehry.avi*

*Rem Koolhaas, La Villa dall'Ava
http://rapidshare.com/files/17671683...m_Koolhaas.avi*


----------



## يا زمن (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخ أكسجين 
جاري الفتح.... .. .. . . .


----------



## hananfadi (30 يناير 2009)

salam lakom jami3en . ana bihaja li mosa3adatikom arjou an men kol man ladayh ma3loumat 3ala al montaja3ette al syahia an yzawidani biha .merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## oxygeen (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
العفو يا زمن.... 

سوف أحاول رفع مجموعة أخرى من الأفلام تتطرق لحياة بعض المعماريين و أهم أعمالهم
مثل le corbusier , _Frank Lloyd Wright , oscar niemeyer ..._
لكن باللغة الفرنسية فقط
لمن يهمه الأمر......


----------



## oxygeen (20 فبراير 2009)

للتحميل من موقع Megaupload إملأ الخانة الموجودة فوق زر التحميل باللأحرف الموجودة على اليسار
ثم إضغط على زر التحميل


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (24 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخي oxygeen على الاهتمام والمجهود وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فنون العمارة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وننتظر افلام حياه المعمارين واعمالهم لو تكرمت


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

